# Edge Xfinity Question



## jcallip (Jul 11, 2020)

I would like to buy one of these so I can flip channels. Currently with xfinity i have to flip through channels i don't want or dont pay for. When i had directv you could edit the channels out like qvc, etc that you dont want then when flipping you wouldnt even see them. Can I do this with the Edge?


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Yes you can. I have a comcast dvr and a Bolt. With Tivo you can select and deselect which channels show up on the guide. I hate how comcast lists the different channels in three and four places. So I remove the non HD channels and the duplicates.


----------



## jcallip (Jul 11, 2020)

Are the removed channels also gone when you are flipping channels with the up\down button? If so that would be great!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jcallip said:


> Are the removed channels also gone when you are flipping channels with the up\down button? If so that would be great!


Yes, surfing follows the guide. With TiVo you have three choices: off, My Channels and Favorites. I stick C-SPAN into My Channels since I seldom watch it (and others). So on my 420 channel feed, I pay for 200, have 50 checked and 20 Favorites. It's easy to switch between Favorites and the My Channels list. Also, nothing stops you from manually entering any channel number if needed.


----------

